# big boobs



## lisa1436114506

i was just wondering if any1 could help. A friend of mine has very large breast and has a very small body. Thing is she really hates them so is there any particular excises she can do at the gym to reduce them.


----------



## Foz1

lisa said:


> i was just wondering if any1 could help. A friend of mine has very large breast and has a very small body. Thing is she really hates them so is there any particular excises she can do at the gym to reduce them.


Yeah, I think you should allow me to play with them until they reduce to the size she wants them to be at!


----------



## Lorian

Before this even starts I'm going so say can we please keep this on topic guys. It's a serious post.



L


----------



## Foz1

Sorry Lorian, beat you to it but I couldnt resist.


----------



## lisa1436114506

Thank u Lorian this is a serious post and i told her i would find out all i can for her


----------



## Timmy Smooth

Surely any resistance exercise would increase bust size if anything. So it would be cardio based to reduce some adipose tissue. But then if she's small anyway, perhaps she doesn't want to lose weight. Breast reduction ops are apparently as popular as enlargements.


----------



## lisa1436114506

ya but they can leave nasty scares so she would like to try something else 1st plus it much more expensive the having them made larger


----------



## Captain Hero

lowering body fat would reduce her bust size perhaps?


----------



## Magic Torch

Hi Lisa,

A friend of mine has the same problem and the only way she got round it was by having them reduced surgically. I don't think that there is much else you can do I know she spent a lot of time looking in to it, exercising and creams and stuff, but they only very slightly helped. She also had a couple of kids which didn't help as they got slightly bigger and never went back to the original size.

It was expensive as you say but she thought it was worth it - her man didn't though lol!

I found this quickie on the web:

http://www.drdonnica.com/faqs/00006738.htm


----------



## Tinytom

Don't take this as gospel but I remember reading an article a few years ago that Yohimbe can help target the type of fat which is stored in the breast which would help if she was doing cardio to reduce bodyfat.

Unfortunately the article didn't specify which preparation of yohimbe was used. I'll see if I can find it again but I've moved house twice since then and it may have got lost in the rubbish.


----------



## RAIKEY

do a search on here for it .(yohimbe)

i'm sure i seen Hackskii post summat bout this stuff!..


----------



## fits

Does your mate have fat to loose? if so then b dietnf she could loose some but if she is slim then i think surgery is the only way!

Im not sure but doubt Yohimbe could help, they use it in alot of brest 'Enlargement' pill and creams! I could be wrong though and worth some research if she is desperate!

tell her good luck! get her to join the board! not enough ladies about!

cheers:beer:


----------



## lisa1436114506

Thanks guys i have told her that cardio is probaby the bset way to go


----------



## lisa1436114506

she doesnt really have any fat to loose but she is still quick young


----------



## DB

mmmmmmmmm holly  she's a cutey lmao!!!

yep yohimbe is a good supp for her i have loads u can come get it...

an obviously droppin abit of BF will help her but no one exercise will shrink those puppies


----------



## fits

oh well good luck to her!

how about yourself, do you train?


----------



## DB

fits said:


> oh well good luck to her!
> 
> how about yourself, do you train?


settle boy!! :boxing:


----------



## fits

DB said:


> settle boy!! :boxing:


 BOY!!!!

lol

you have some nerve you f*cking pervy miss-fit :bounce:


----------



## mark1436114490

Come on now lads, we dont want anyone getting "egg" on their face.


----------



## Carlos901

lmfao


----------



## RAIKEY

fits said:


> how about yourself, do you train?


if two and a half minutes in the sack wi Baz counts as training/exercise then yeah she does!!!!


----------



## DB

RAIKEY said:


> if two and a half minutes in the sack wi Baz counts as training/exercise then yeah she does!!!!


dude if she is on top she gets off after about a minute coz she is too ****ed and i have to take over lol! lazy ****....

bet i left myself open for a dig somewhere on this post ffs:axe:


----------



## lisa1436114506

u little ****er


----------



## lisa1436114506

i think u'll find i have to be quick or its all over


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

lisa said:


> i think u'll find i have to be quick or its all over


Top story 2nite as a UK-Muscle member has been exposed, more on that later but first..how to get your mojoe on..........:yuck::biggrin1:


----------



## RAIKEY

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> Top story 2nite as a UK-Muscle member has been exposed, more on that later but first..how to get your mojoe on..........:yuck::biggrin1:


lmao !

you're fully Raikey repped already mate!!

i gotta spread the love


----------



## spiritse

i known some women have said that dieting does reduce breast size, something u might want to try is general weights for the chest area, nothing to heavy just to ton the muscles this may help a little.


----------



## Deano1

DB said:


> settle boy!! :boxing:


:jerk: :jerk:


----------



## bigdaftjoe

hi ive never seen a female body builder with naturally large breasts (correct me if im wrong) and as breasts are mainly fat a reduction in body fat must reduce them, she may be lucky (or unlucky depending on your viewpoint) and naturally store fat on her breasts but if she cuts up they will go, they have too!


----------



## devilsquest

yep diet and cv will help my wifes gone down 2 sizes on her breast in just over 2 months


----------



## crazycal1

devil what you doin lurking in the ladies section


----------



## DB

crazycal1 said:


> devil what you doin lurking in the ladies section


LOL u know as soon a girl posts something all the guys are on her especially when the title is big boobs rotf!


----------



## Felicite

Big Boobs: They are like a ring in a bull's snout leading that big baby to the slaughter house!


----------



## Peg

I've had D's and I've had B's. I like my C's.

Diet and Genetics.

If they have been that way and she is not overweight, pregnant, or nursing, then reduction is the only option..

Tell her to chose her doctor carefully.

Diet will lose a little but probably not enough to her liking.


----------



## Tatyana

You would never be able to tell from my pics now, but I used to be stacked.

I 'burned' a lot of my breast tissue off doing quite a bit of chest exercises

flat bench

incline bench

dumbell flys

pec dec

Lighter weights, reps to failure in the 15-20 range 4 sets

try and work it in twice a week

You can't spot reduce, but I do think building up the muscle under the chest will help to 'eat' more of the fat above it.

If she is going to do loads of cardio, make sure she gets a good sports bra. I used to wear 2 at the same time!


----------



## meera

And here is poor old me trying to achieve quite the opposite


----------



## lisa1436114506

Thats exactly how i feel meera haha


----------



## DB

lisa said:


> Thats exactly how i feel meera haha


bumsex helps i here


----------



## lisa1436114506

well it hasnt help me yetmg:


----------



## devilsquest

crazycal1 said:


> devil what you doin lurking in the ladies section


earning a liveing mg:


----------



## meera

DB said:


> bumsex helps i here


 :blowme:


----------



## Tinytom

lisa said:


> well it hasnt help me yetmg:


Maybe you need to up your 'dosage' of it.

What do you think DB?


----------



## DB

defo! but she gets it a fair bit anyway lol!  but more i'm sure wont hurt...

not too much pmsl!

oh the joys of weighin double of what ur girlfriend ways


----------



## RAIKEY

DB said:


> defo! but she gets it a fair bit anyway lol!  but more i'm sure wont hurt...
> 
> not too much pmsl!
> 
> oh the joys of weighin double of what ur girlfriend ways


what !???

Lisa only weighs 6 stone !????


----------



## Tinytom

DB said:


> oh the joys of weighin double of what ur girlfriend ways


Explain? Is that cockney rhyming slang or something? or just bad spelling?


----------



## RAIKEY

Tinytom said:


> Explain? Is that cockney rhyming slang or something? or just bad spelling?


he means , with lisa only being 6 stone, he can force his hefty 12 stone frame onto her for a bit of forced bum fun,....


----------



## DB

RAIKEY said:


> he means , with lisa only being 6 stone, he can force his hefty 12 stone frame onto her for a bit of forced bum fun,....


LOL dont get loud grandad!! seeing as u weigh less than me right now including your huggggggge toe!!! :beer1:

:lift:

tom... raikey hit the nail on the head tho!


----------



## RAIKEY

lmfao!!! baz mate ,....yeah i just realized !!! OMG !

your the daddy now !

i is just you're 15stone 9 beeehatch!!

oh no that extra weight your carrying over me is a bit of a worry,....

i better put it back on for Donnington, just in case you pick my Firestorm keys up,.......and fancy a bit of The Raikster....

i would be powerless to stop you !!! oh no!!...take me big boy !!!take me now!!

i love you man!


----------



## DB

15st9!!

pmsl

i've had bigger sh1ts than that lmao! 

na only playin dude i know ur dieting and its gettin u down so chin up geezer and u'llbe back upto ur PB of 15st11 in no time


----------



## John

RAIKEY said:


> lmfao!!! baz mate your the daddy now !
> 
> i better put it back on for Donnington, just in case you pick my Firestorm keys up,.......and fancy a bit of The Raikster....
> 
> i would be powerless to stop you !!! oh no!!...take me big boy !!!take me now!!
> 
> i love you man!


Now i think your just a fcuking fudge packing, pillow biting, raving iron, lol you need to get back on the carbs, cokes and bad fats asap.

Some room is given though as i do know its down to that soft southern rastclat Bazza .


----------



## Tinytom

Ha ha

My girlf sometimes reads this forum and she's always asking me why I'm obsessed with bottoms.

No wonder when I've got to read that sort of stuff every day.


----------



## bwl

quite embarrassingly with a 62" chest (male) a bit must be fat !


----------



## Fitchick

I used to run for 30 mins 4 times a week as part of my training and i dropped from a D cup to a B cup within a year! A friend of mine is traing to do a half marathon and she's dropped her first cup size and she's been running for 6 weeks!

It works but i'd by a decent sports bra!!!!


----------



## DB

LOL nice first post fitchick..welcome to the board make a new thread and introduce yourself


----------



## Fitchick

Thanks DB.

Im not a body builder i just train using weights so would feel like a bit of a fraud doing the big intro thing.

I just saw the post and thought i know how to do that!

I'll pop in every now and again though and maybe one day i'll do the intro thing.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

Hey fitchick...

Any pics....?


----------



## DB

u do that! everyone is friendly and there is quite afew girlies on board and they always want more as they moan they're out numbered blah blah and it takes some of the heat of them from the desperate men on here


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

and coz ur a girl, ur reps will go up in no time!!

So damn racist..lol!


----------



## Fitchick

Cheers guys.

No pics as yet. Im a real computer geek. I cant even work my ipod! Ive got a mate coming round at the weekend so you never know she may be able to sort it! They wont be great though!

Would i get a rep if i can sort out pics?????

:cheer2:


----------



## DB

yep yep!

just do an intro thread and stop muckin about hwere your from age etc what kinda training u do interests etc


----------



## sarahwilliams

DB said:


> yep yep!
> 
> just do an intro thread and stop muckin about hwere your from age etc what kinda training u do interests etc


If you put up pics my advise (from personal experience of having my thread closed) is to put them up in the actual pictures section and not in general chat...


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

people here dont care too much, aslong as they see sum pics were all happy


----------



## Tinytom

sarahwilliams said:


> If you put up pics my advise (from personal experience of having my thread closed) is to put them up in the actual pictures section and not in general chat...


Sarah your thread wasn't closed cos of your pics.

It went drastically off topic and was hijacked by other members with personal arguments.

You can post as many pics as you like.


----------



## Fitchick

Well ive got an avatar! Not me but i wouldnt mind looking like her! in a few years maybe. i do have the long blonde hair though.


----------



## sarahwilliams

Fitchick said:


> Well ive got an avatar! Not me but i wouldnt mind looking like her! in a few years maybe. i do have the long blonde hair though.


My tip of the day is post a pic of your ass and watch the doors open to allsorts of places


----------



## mrmasive

sarahwilliams said:


> My tip of the day is post a pic of your ass and watch the doors open to allsorts of places


lol women have it sssooooo easy in that respect.....


----------



## wiseguy83

sarahwilliams said:


> My tip of the day is post a pic of your ass and watch the doors open to allsorts of places


dam i love that sweet ass. :blowme: lol


----------



## sarahwilliams

wiseguy83 said:


> dam i love that sweet ass. :blowme: lol


LOL ty


----------

